

How Studying Body Language Changed the Way I Socialize - philipkd
https://medium.com/@philipkd/how-studying-body-language-changed-the-way-i-socialize-2dbe960eec0b

======
philipkd
This is revised and updated from my original post 2 years ago on Hacker News:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4629317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4629317)
I've now compiled this into a book of 82 letters showing every self-help
method I tried.

